# Router inlay templates



## LancsRick (13 Jan 2017)

I've seen quite a few inlay designs recently that caught my eye, so I thought I'd do a bit of research. It seems that the commercial offerings are very limited - about the only set I can find is the one that Rutlands sell which appears to be a Milescraft kit - http://www.rutlands.co.uk/sp+woodworkin ... lands+1257 and seems very expensive for a few pieces of plastic and an (up cut??) cutter.

Is the general consensus that people make their own templates with a scrollsaw on an as-needed basis? Or is there a better way?

Not planning anything fancy to start with, just a few basic geometric shapes before I get into anything like layering etc.

Thanks.


----------

